# Trying out a Beauty Dish on my dog



## Stu Worrall (25 Jan 2012)

I picked up a Damian McGillicuddy 19" Beauty Dish yesterday for use at the weddings I cover.  I wanted to test it but my wife and daughters went to bed so the dog volunteered for biscuits instead!  

The dish itself is really sturdy and collapsable but I haven't practiced how long that takes yet.  They aren't cheap at about £195 but I couldn't really find anything else thats portable and does both octabox and beauty dish.  A real gap in the market there.

The great thing with the dish is that its perfect for location portraits plus I can use the octabox feature to photograph my tanks 

The image was taken at 1/2 strength flash on a speedlight, F8 @ 125th sec.  BD positioned above benji's head.


Benji - Damian McGillicuddy Beauty Dish test by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (25 Jan 2012)

Love it mate.  
I don`t know enough about photography to understand and appreciate all the technical data but looking at the image purely from a visual aspect...Beautiful!


----------



## greenjar (26 Jan 2012)

Really nice Stu. I like the eye catchlights and the colour of the eyes themselves. Love the name Benji to, really suits him.  Would be nice if you could share your secrets for the black background, pretty please


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Jan 2012)

Thanks both, he really is a good dog but getting old at 13 now. 

Re the black background I Hung a dark throw from the couch. I had just the tank lights on in the room so it was just light enough to focus then made sure the settings on the camera gave a black picture, ie completely underexposed. I then set the flash to low power above his head which just lights him and the floor. The floor isn't in the pic so u don't see it lit up. Hope that helps


----------



## greenjar (26 Jan 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thanks both, he really is a good dog but getting old at 13 now.



You can see he's a good dog by just looking into those eyes   I would'nt have said his 13, your Pic really hides those grey hairs well -testimony again to your great photography skills.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Re the black background I Hung a dark throw from the couch. I had just the tank lights on in the room so it was just light enough to focus then made sure the settings on the camera gave a black picture, ie completely underexposed. I then set the flash to low power above his head which just lights him and the floor. The floor isn't in the pic so u don't see it lit up. Hope that helps



It certainly does help Stu. Nice clear and consise explanation - thanks for sharing


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Jan 2012)

what a brilliant photo!

that's a happy Lab having his pic taken, look at his ears.


----------



## Gary Nelson (26 Jan 2012)

What a lovely dog Stu and a cracking pic, my mrs loves it


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Jan 2012)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> What a lovely dog Stu and a cracking pic, my mrs loves it




funny that as my missus also loves it!


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Jan 2012)

my misses loves it too!    Thanks for the nice comments, think Im going to print it for the wall.

@greenjar, he does have a grey beard under that chin


----------



## foxfish (27 Jan 2012)

He is a lovely old boy, I would like to see the same effect but with his head looking slightly away


----------



## greenjar (27 Jan 2012)

Stu,

I must confess, I've been doing some internet stalking on you (......oops, that does sound bad)

it all started when I googled Damian McGillicuddy 19" Beauty Dish as referred to in your OP.  This led me to your flickr page via the google search results.  A really nice collection of a variety of pics here     I really liked the wedding photo's and would like to see more............so, I googled Stu Worrall............and it's here that I found the holy grail of wedding pictures - a real feast for the eyes.

I can only say these pictures are truly amazing.  The best wedding pictures I've ever seen and naturally,  I wish I had found you before I had my wedding   

I know there was a forum post before where some one was asking for recommendations for a wedding photographer and George recommended you - I can see why now.  I'm not a betting man, but I bet your services dont come cheap...haha

I thought about posting the link to your website for everybody to see, but not sure if this is good idea or not, so have'nt done this. 

Anyways, just wanted to share with all how amazing your work is


----------



## Stu Worrall (27 Jan 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> He is a lovely old boy, I would like to see the same effect but with his head looking slightly away


Thanks    I may have a few as he kept moving but it doesnt look as good as the face on shot.  Ill check to see if there are others.



			
				greenjar said:
			
		

> Stu,
> 
> I must confess, I've been doing some internet stalking on you (......oops, that does sound bad)
> 
> ...



Blinkin eck, wheres the embarrased smiley...    

Thanks so much for your kind words.  No problems with posting the link (ive already checked) and if its the same one im thinking of its in my sig 

Im really enjoying doing the weddings at the moment, I get a real buzz out of being with people on their big day and helping them along with things as well as .  The beauty dish will be used to full effect in this years weddings and Im thinking of going on one of Damian's courses to brush up my speedlight skills as well 

Ill have to find that thread where George recommended me as Ive not seen it.

Thanks Stu


----------



## greenjar (27 Jan 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Im really enjoying doing the weddings at the moment, I get a real buzz out of being with people on their big day and helping them along with things as well as .



I can see the attraction and It must be a nice feeling to know that people have put their trust in you to deliver on their 'once in a lifetime' special day 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Ill have to find that thread where George recommended me as Ive not seen it.



Link is below if you've not found already

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 11#p198611


----------

